# Where can I buy light timers?



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm getting a bit concerned because i'm practically living my life around my dragon at the moment. I have to make sure i'm home by 9PM and 9AM everyday to turn his lights on and off and it's beginning to be a pain in the bum as i've had to leave some important things to do so.

Where can I buy a timer? Preferably 7 day one so I don't need to set it so often.

Thanks guys


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

b&q just to name one


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I did look on BnQ website and I genuinely couldn't find one. Probably sound quite retarded tbh.

Argos had some however they had VERY negative reviews and 90% of the reviews lead to refunds..


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

B&Q have the dial type ones, most simple and straight forward to use, if your timing is just 9-9 seven days a week, then you can't go wrong with one of these, £1.98 :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^ Only available in store, can't seem to find them on line :2thumb:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

All the big diy chains have them also the big supermarkets like Asda. Get a 24hr timer and it will repeat the cycle every day.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Homebase: These are only available online and then there's a couple of spares to set up table lamps etc to come on as well.

Triple Pack 7 Day Electronic Timers. from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There is always Amazon as well.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

Makes me look stupid!

I did look on BnQ and Homebase and the supermarkets and could only find 3 packs -.-

Thanks alot guys, i'm going to pop down to BnQ and grab one now.

If I get a 24 hour one will it repeat it everyday or will I need to reset it each time its gone on/off?


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Better off with these and still expensive at £9.99.

Triple Pack of Mechanical Timers. from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

MrMonster said:


> Makes me look stupid!
> 
> I did look on BnQ and Homebase and the supermarkets and could only find 3 packs -.-
> 
> ...


It will repeat every day. Don't waste money on 7 day timers which are for variable time on/off. You want to set the same time on/off in a 24hr cycle.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i get mo
ine in wilkinsons 

Wilko Segment Time Switch 24h | Timer | | TV Accessories from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

ive just bought 2 for £15 i think they were from ebay. They are 7day timers and have other features. Both have digital displays. They are doing the job fine for me.


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

i've got a similar problem! i was abit weary of buying a cheap timer because the ammount of power my bulb uses, in case it was too higher wattage going through the timer, and if it was a cheapy one i thought it could be a fire hazard or something! this things arn't known to overheat and blow up, are they?...


----------



## Dan2085 (Apr 10, 2011)

i got 3 electrical timers from argos for £15.00 and there so easy to set and very good  cheap as chips


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

whoaalex said:


> i've got a similar problem! i was abit weary of buying a cheap timer because the ammount of power my bulb uses, in case it was too higher wattage going through the timer, and if it was a cheapy one i thought it could be a fire hazard or something! this things arn't known to overheat and blow up, are they?...


They have to meet all regulations to be on sale in this country regardless of how much they cost.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

B&M Bargains £1.99 or the Range £2.99 . Give me the dial ones you set by hand any day
. I had the digital ones in 2 of my viv`s and I got up on Thursday to find one of the beardies viv heat bulb hadnt come on, so I changed the bulb , still no light, so I changed the fuse in the plug , still no light. I even took out the whole light fitting and wired up a new one.. still no light so I took the plug out of the digital timer and plugged it in and it worked. the bloody timer had packed in so I had a spare hand dial which I have replaced it with and no probs . So I won`t be buying any more digital ones.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I prefer digital timers (i am using 4 at the moment), had a dial one ages ago & it was :censor:. Got mine from ebay & a couple from B&Q :2thumb:.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I just bought one from BnQ. Set it to turn off at 9 and on at 9. It turned off at 9.17 and then turned back on at 9.24. I set the AM and PM right too.. Erm..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

MrMonster said:


> I just bought one from BnQ. Set it to turn off at 9 and on at 9. It turned off at 9.17 and then turned back on at 9.24. I set the AM and PM right too.. Erm..


 
Set the "on" first at 0859/8.59 am and then the "off" at 2101/9.01 pm and see what happens. Did you also check it was set to the right time?


----------



## CricketsForDinner (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm from Canada, but I would imagine any big box hardware-type store would have them? Even the big-box department stores would probably have them in the hardware section. I use dial timers and I've had no problems whatsoever. They just turn on and off at the same times each day, and I manually change them with the seasons when I need more light, etc.
I found mine at a big box hardware store (Home Depot over here). They came in a pack of 2 and each pack was $12... so about £9 I think?


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> Set the "on" first at 0859/8.59 am and then the "off" at 2101/9.01 pm and see what happens. Did you also check it was set to the right time?


Done exactly that but it just turns on and off at completely random times.

I set the time to the current time. I then set the 1on to 9AM and the 1off to 9PM on a Mon Tues Wed Thurs Fri Sat Sun rota and it justs turns on when it feels like it?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

MrMonster said:


> Done exactly that but it just turns on and off at completely random times.
> 
> I set the time to the current time. I then set the 1on to 9AM and the 1off to 9PM on a Mon Tues Wed Thurs Fri Sat Sun rota and it justs turns on when it feels like it?



Have you set it on Auto? If you don't it just doesn't play the game :devil:.


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup done that :/


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Buy Triple Pack 7 Day Electronic Timers at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Timers.

these are brilliant, battery backed up, daily, weekly, every otherday auto manual loads of options


----------

